# Anyone going ice fishing this saturday?



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am thinking of going ice fishing this saturday and was wondering where some good places to go would be (Keep in mind I drive a Honda Accord). What reservoirs are iced up enough around the Salt Lake valley? Or if anyone is going and wouldn't mind a newbie ice fisherman tagging along let me know!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Also, another questions. As far as ice fishing basics, what are some good jig/ice flies to get? There are so many different things out there and what are some good setups? I have all the gear I need, but now I am making sure I have all the right lures/baits. Any and all advice is appreciated!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Some tackle that you should have are as follows.

Rat Finkies- glow heads various colors for bodies
Small tube jigs- size 1/32 oz and 1/64 oz jig heads various colors
Swedish Pimples- silver, gold etc.

Optional: 

Small Kastmasters
Gizzy Bugs- 1/64 oz jig head
Ice Cutr's- 1/32 oz jig head
Small jigging Spoons
Ratsos

Bait:

Wax Worms
Meal Worms
Night Crawllers
Power Bait
Chub Meat/Shinners
Perch Meat/Eyes
Salmon Eggs

Start fishing close to the bottom.
You should drop your line till it rests on the bottom and then leave it within 1' of the bottom.

Use a wire strike indicator on the end of rour rods.
Bites are often very light.

Use 4# line or 6# like magna thin

Fish very early in the morning, set up in the dark, for best fishing for Perch.

Stay away from other people.
Don't fish around the crowds
Walk out where there are no other anglers.
Did I mention to fish where there are not a lot of other people?


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

I am thinking about going up to east canyon Saturday,wife has to work


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The gear Grandpa D suggests is a good list. Tie the Kastmaster about 18 inches up from the Rat Finkie. Tip it with a meal worm. Remember when he says to have your bait about 1 inch up from the bottom, that you have that 18 inches of line dangling from the Kastmaster. So at least 2 cranks up from the bottom should do it.

I think I'll hit Pineview...the North side of Cemetary point should have solid ice.

Good luck!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Were you at PV today Bears Butt? I saw one lone person off of cemetery today.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Some tackle that you should have are as follows.
> 
> Rat Finkies- glow heads various colors for bodies
> Small tube jigs- size 1/32 oz and 1/64 oz jig heads various colors
> ...


Most importantly .......don't forget the beer... *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just for a visual...Kastmaster and spring bobber ice fish'n setup we use...In the winter the bite is very, very light and I'm here to tell you the rod tip won't move but yet you're get'n bites...again I strongly recommend a spring bobber but that's me. :| :|

[attachment=1:l1pajwui]100_0980.jpg[/attachment:l1pajwui]

[attachment=0:l1pajwui]100_0975.jpg[/attachment:l1pajwui]


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

K2, thanks for the pics, that's really helpful. Is your setup mostly for perch or do you also target other species (trout) with that setup? One last question: Do you hook your jig directly to the bottom swivel or also tie on another leader? Thx.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am trying to get a trip together for scofield/hunnington/cleveland or to echo this saturday. Shoot me a p.m.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> K2, thanks for the pics, that's really helpful. Is your setup mostly for perch or do you also target other species (trout) with that setup? One last question: Do you hook your jig directly to the bottom swivel or also tie on another leader? Thx.


We target Perch but also we'll reel up and go for Trout but we let the Trout go...not eat'n fans for Trout.

No we don't tie another leader...the bottom swivel is where we hook these on or any variety of ice flies...what you're see'n in the lure photo are 1.5 glow ice cut'r with a jig...the other lure is an Nuclear Ant...or Atomic Ant depending on who you yak with...

[attachment=0:dwdrevnl]lures and pee.jpg[/attachment:dwdrevnl]

Oh and the dowel is used to remove Perch eyes...a very good lure tipper indeed and another **** invention I missed out on...ARGH!!!!

:wink: :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The gorge :wink:


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

K2, thanks a bunch for the extra info and for taking the time to post the pictures. I appreciated it! I've got some of those ice cutters and have had mixed success so far. To be honest, I haven't given them enough time in the water to really get a feeling for how well they perform. As for the Atomic ant, that looks like a good one....can't recall seing that one in the store. 

Thanks Again!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> K2, thanks a bunch for the extra info and for taking the time to post the pictures. I appreciated it! I've got some of those ice cutters and have had mixed success so far. To be honest, I haven't given them enough time in the water to really get a feeling for how well they perform. As for the Atomic ant, that looks like a good one....can't recall seing that one in the store.
> 
> Thanks Again!


We purchase the small ice flies at Anglers Den in Riverdale and they also carry them at Sportsman Wharehouse. Custom Jigs and Spins makes the small ice flies and they have a variety. Here's a link to their web sight.

http://www.customjigsandspins.com/icefi ... _gold.html


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I would have to say that the wire bobber is probably the most important ice fishing "accesory". I pick up probably 2x the fish I used to since I started using the bobber.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Just getting back to this thread. No that wasn't me fishing off of cemetary point the other day, I don't fish by myself. Especially ice fishing...there are too many things that can happen to a guy out on the ice.

As for the wire bobber, there is no doubt that it detects strikes that are extra light, but I miss too many fish when I use one. I have it attached to my pole, but I don't run the line through it. When a fish slightly tugs, the wire will react and that's how I use it.

Another thing way is to use a tipping devise. A stiff wire is attached to the rod handle and sticks out both sides about 4 inches. This wire is then cradled in another devise made of wood or what have you that is tall enough to allow the rod to teeter when a fish bites. It is by far the best light strike devise I have ever used.

Good luck on the ice.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a quick question, I was reading through the 2009 Fishing proclamation and it says on page 8 that "No line may have attached to it more than two baited hooks, two artificial flies or two artificial lures."
I just want to make sure I understand this correctly, does this mean that there can only be a total of two hooks per line? I just wanted to verify that I didn't misunderstand anything!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You can fish with 2 hooks on your rod.
They can both be something like a Kastmaster with trebble hooks.
When I fly fish, I always use 2 flies at a time.

When ice fishing, I like to use a Rat Finkie and either a Gizzy Bug or a Jigging Spoon tied about 16" below the RF.

Some people use a Kastmaster without hooks on it as a Flasher or Dodger and then tie an ice fly or jig below it.
When I use a Kastmaster, I sometimes use it with the hooks and other times I take the hooke off.
It just depends on the day and conditions.
The Kastmaster also adds extra weight, which gets the jig down the hole faster.

The negitive to this is the extra weight makes seeing or feeling a soft bite difficult.
In this condition, I keep the hook on the Kastmaster and tip it with bait.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I like using a kastmaster without hooks as an attractor above my lure, with hooks on it I got tangled alot on the drop down. Also we will be at Echo tomorrow near the dam in a red quickfish if anybody wants to say hi.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I went driving around yesterday and today I'm headed for Mantua. The ice looked good and the report was favorable from a couple of guys just off the ice. I'll let you know how we did. PV is still on my radar but I've got to have lots of ice under me.

Good luck all!


----------

